# P4 - Configuration - Recommended Price



## synecdoche (Sep 7, 2004)

Having surveyed the market in Pune, I have decided to go with the following configuration for a new PC:

Processor & Motherboard:  "P4 2.8 GHz 865 GBF"
RAM : 512 MB DDR RAM @ 400 MHz
Hard Disk: Seagate Barracuda 7200 RPM 80 GB IDE Interface
Combo Drive: Recommend Brand ?
Pen Drive : Recommend Brand (UMax?), capacity

Any idea of the ongoing price I should be paying for these ?


----------



## amitsaudy (Sep 7, 2004)

Hmmm
dunno bout the situation in pune.
But atleast Rs 35k to 40k at lamington road.


----------



## theraven (Sep 7, 2004)

processor p4 2.8 : 8k
mobo intel 865gbf : 5k
512 mb ram : 4k
hdd : 3k
combo drive : liteon: 2.8k
logitech normal kbd + optical mouse : 800
logitech multimedia kbd + optical mouse : 1.1k
cabinet and power supply: 1.5k
total : INR 25400 ...
so max u should be paying ar 26-27k for this config
with onboard graphics and sound ofcourse


----------



## synecdoche (Sep 8, 2004)

Thank you for your response(s).

In the meantime, I also looked up AMD info and the alternative configuration I could think of was:

Config 1:
Processor: Athlon 64 FX-53
Motherboard: Asus A8V Deluxe

Config 2: 
Processor: Athlon 64 3800+
Motherboard: Asus K8V

Configuration for other components remains the same.
What should I consider when i choose amongst the above two w.r.t. AMD in mind ?

Also, I've heard about heating problems with AMD though not sure how much weight they carry especially in non-AC environments.  Any comments ?


----------



## blade_runner (Sep 8, 2004)

The fx config will obviously be costly ........

One more thing is that the K8V is a socket 754 mobo and the 3800+ is a socket 939 proccy......so thats not possible. AMd 64 3400+ shud do the trick with the K8V.


----------

